# 2 40 acre parcles comeing up for sale in Okla.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In Creek Co. Down the road S of me 2 miles, on a gravel road 2 miles from Slick, 14 from Bristow, 12 from Kellyville. I think that the one 4o is behind the other,. It is heavily rock and tree infested ground. I think it will go cheaply. Where there isnt any/many trees, theres likely an abundance of rock. The front piece has the farmstead setting around 80 to 100ft off the county road. There is a single wide trailer, Dont know nothing about it as yet. We will get a viewing of the estate before the sale, if I go. There are a couple well built tin buildings, and a maybe 30ft well built tin barn. He has a VAC Case and a brush high hooked to it. setting in front . Dont know about the water situation. No rural water going past it. It would be GREAT for hunting, and for goats, and homesteading. Theres surely a piece that can be found that can be made into a garden. From the road, I cant see but less than 4 acres, so I have absolutly no way of knowing what the rest of it looks like as it is so tree laden. I can get the number of the REA if anyone is interested. I think the sale is 3 24.. To talk to me, make a posting in singletree, as I wont be back in here again.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The land sold today. The front 40 bought $1.500 an acre with a 40sq barn new built with a concrete floor. AND a creek ran through it. The back 40 brought $1,300 an acre. Same guy bought both


----------

